# Geico Ride Share Insurance in VA - little extra



## NOVA yuppie (Oct 17, 2014)

For folks in Virginia, Geico has rideshare insurance. Cost me personally an extra 50 per month but worth it for peace of mind knowing I'm covered for all phases; App off, looking for ride, have ride. They indicated that in the event of an accident that Geico should be called first, and Uber's insurance to be used as an umbrella. Highly recommend this product from them. The insurance sales persons in their commercial TNC department know all the lango and will work with you.


----------



## Redtop (Oct 20, 2015)

I wouldn't call $50 a month "little" - but I'd still do it. (Actually I did, and that's about the additional amount it cost me.)


----------



## louvit (Dec 30, 2016)

I have Geico also in Florida, I am afraid to tell them I do ride share right now I am insured by them for personal use only since I am retired. When I had my car inspected by UBER the guy told me if anything happens don't even call my personal insurance. I am not so worried about damage to the car as of the rider suing me.


----------



## Redtop (Oct 20, 2015)

If you have a rider, you have $1 million in liability coverage through James River.

If you're in an accident, remember to open the "Waybill" on your app and show that to the police or other authorities as your proof of insurance. Same if you're stopped by the police while on a ride (on the way to pick up or with passengers) although it really doesn't matter. It's not directly insurance-related, but I've found that the phrase "I'm an Uber driver" is usually followed by "Drive safely, have a nice night sir."


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I find it curious that the coverage costs more in the Commonwealth of Virginia than it does in the District of Columbia. Usually, it is the other way around.


----------



## pcDragon (Oct 11, 2016)

louvit said:


> I have Geico also in Florida, I am afraid to tell them I do ride share right now I am insured by them for personal use only since I am retired. When I had my car inspected by UBER the guy told me if anything happens don't even call my personal insurance. I am not so worried about damage to the car as of the rider suing me.


I would not take the word of the inspection contact as to what is appropriate with insurance. I would get the insurance as you are likely to find that if you are at fault in an accident while driving (with ot without pax) that uber insurance will not cover you or at best you'll be paying their very high deductible. As for being sued by passengers... There is nothing to stop them from doing so, insurance or not.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

louvit said:


> When I had my car inspected by UBER the guy told me if anything happens don't even call my personal insurance..


Don't worry about it, if Uber and/or James River is involved in any liability in regards to your driving, they'll call your insurance company themselves to see if they can push off the claim to them.

You won't have to call them.


----------



## louvit (Dec 30, 2016)

My issue is that Geico thinks I only use my car for pleasure since I am retired and do not drive to and from work. So how can I all them with an accident or something and explain I was driving for UBER at the time. Can't they just deny the claim? 50.00 a month is alot since I only drive a few hours a day. I only do this to get out of the house for like 3-4 hours in the morning. I am usually done by noon also I am not allowed to make more than like 750 a month or they mess with my social security. Rock and hard place, but I do not want to get screwed some day. opinions? Should I call Geico and just plain ask, I would think that would tip them off. Also I don't even know of they offer it in Florida.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

louvit said:


> My issue is that Geico thinks I only use my car for pleasure since I am retired and do not drive to and from work. So how can I all them with an accident or something and explain I was driving for UBER at the time. Can't they just deny the claim? 50.00 a month is alot since I only drive a few hours a day. I only do this to get out of the house for like 3-4 hours in the morning. I am usually done by noon also I am not allowed to make more than like 750 a month or they mess with my social security. Rock and hard place, but I do not want to get screwed some day. opinions? Should I call Geico and just plain ask, I would think that would tip them off. Also I don't even know of they offer it in Florida.


The Social Security rules on working while drawing benefits don't take your money permanently. They will increase your benefit after you reach full retirement age to give you whatever they withheld because you exceeded the earnings limit. Once you reach full retirement age, you can earn roughly $15k. That number goes up each year. I think when you hit 70 there is no limit on other earnings. But worse case, I think they just take $1 of your benefit for each $2 you earn working. With write offs for self employment/sole proprietor it was never a problem for me.


----------



## louvit (Dec 30, 2016)

this is the reply I received from Geico after I asked them about rideshare insurance. This make me nervous!!!!!!! Am I really fully covered by UBER when online with them?

*We have received your inquiry about your coverage and will be glad to address your concerns.

Your GEICO personal auto policy excludes coverage when you drive your vehicle for ridesharing or any other service where you transport people or products for a fee.

Be sure to check with your ridesharing company, as they may be able to help you find insurance on your vehicle.

Thank you for the opportunity to assist you today and for using our online services.

Sincerely,

Michael

GEICO Internet Team *


----------



## louvit (Dec 30, 2016)

I asked a follow up question 

*What isfI am going home from a rideshare and am not online with the rideshare company. Are you saying that Geico will exclude me only when I am online with rideshare.*

*Thanks*

*lv*

and this is what I got
*Dear LV:

We have received your reply and will be happy to advise you.

Regrettably, we are unable to answer that question at this time. If something were to happen in a scenario like you proposed, it would be reviewed by our claims department to see if coverage would or would not apply. We apologize for any frustration this may cause.

Again, we would recommend contacting the ridesharing company for insurance.

Thank you for the opportunity to assist you today and for using our online services.

Sincerely,
*
Brian


----------



## A_Driver (Dec 2, 2016)

Lol, you may or may not be coverage in case of an accident. If an accident occurs give us a call and we will kick it around a bit before canceling your account. Have a wonderful day citizen.


----------

